# Repairs



## Exiledtaff (Mar 3, 2011)

Afternoon
Just a quick bit of advice, we are currently renting a property and there is need for a few repairs, mostly fridge freezer who is responsible paying for this the landlord or myself.

Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Exiledtaff said:


> Afternoon
> Just a quick bit of advice, we are currently renting a property and there is need for a few repairs, mostly fridge freezer who is responsible paying for this the landlord or myself.
> 
> Cheers


it depends exactly what it says in your contract, but usually the landlord


----------



## Rajubul (Sep 16, 2013)

Never call this company called OLXrepair on the net.
Web page seems very professional.
They came home took the fridge for fixing, brought it back and took their money. The fridge has not work since.


----------

